# Jesus agrees with Michael Palmer



## JMoore (May 30, 2013)

I'm a pastor and I've been studying a lot of Michael Palmer's material lately in order to implement his ideas into my strategy this year. Also, I have been reading through the book of Matthew and ran across Matt. 13:12 saying:

"For to the one (hive) who has, more will be given, and he will have an abundance, but from the one (hive) who has not, even what he has will be taken away."

I had to chuckle when I read this, because it's the strategy MP uses with bees--as I understand it. In my paraphrasing; "Don't rob from healthy hives to try to save weak ones. Reduce the weak genetic pool by splitting weak hives and making nucs that can eventually help support the strong hives."

So there is it, sustainable beekeeping has its roots in New Testament theology. Brother Adams would be proud, right? 

P.S. I know I'm completely taking the Scripture out of context. It's just for fun...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Actually I wasn't thinking so much about management when I read that last (about two weeks ago) but I was thinking about bees and people and that it is just reality. A strong hive gets stronger because it's strong. A weak hive tends to get weaker because it's weak. Prosperity breeds prosperity. Back when I couldn't afford a good car battery or good tires, the carpenter I worked with would say "poor people have poor ways", by which he meant, they don't choose to have poor ways, but being poor is directly the cause of "poor ways". His point was the vicious circle (as opposed to some people who intend the saying differently). It's the same with bees. A colony that doesn't have enough workers or enough resources has "poor ways" because there aren't enough resources to do otherwise.

Nothing succeeds like success.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## longtom (May 8, 2013)

Are Michael Palmer's teachings/methods written down somewhere? I have watched some videos, but they don't stick with me until I read them or apply them and mid-winter is no time to apply them.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Neither way sticks with me until I do it. Some times it takes several times.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

longtom said:


> Are Michael Palmer's teachings/methods written down somewhere?


Evidently in the ........... Bible!


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Micheal, I whole heartedly agree with the Carpenter. Including his intention of the saying. I also say there are those that think they can and those that think they can't, both are usually correct.

And Pastor, I am not at all so sure how miss applied you have that scripture. I find most of God's laws are woven in the fabric of his creation. Give to the strong and they will make increase. give to the weak and they will consume it and cry for more.

I find I often acheive my goals. Not so much because I am good as most would assume it requires. for me it is far more an issue of. I do not accept failure as the final answer. You see I fail often and am actualy pretty good at it. I just don't quit at that point. in fact I see it more a perfectly good excuse to practice.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I also say there are those that think they can and those that think they can't, both are usually correct.

"If you think you can or you think you can't, you're right."--Henry Ford


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

I had to laugh at the thread title... Jesus also said to eat honey! 

My son, eat honey, for it is good, and the drippings of the honeycomb are sweet to your taste.
Proverbs 24:13


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

longtom said:


> Are Michael Palmer's teachings/methods written down somewhere? I have watched some videos, but they don't stick with me until I read them or apply them and mid-winter is no time to apply them.


http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?244271-My-Cell-Building-Methods

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?189642-Wintering-Nucs&p=37964#post37964


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

YA I think I might use that in my sermons....um probably not haha.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Kamon Reynolds said:


> YA I think I might use that in my sermons....um probably not haha.


Sure, go ahead. Just make sure you include a P.S. at the end . . . "I know I'm completely taking the Scripture out of context. It's just for fun... " Be sure to tell them that this all came to you when you were out in the bee yard watching and studying your hives. After all, bees have been known to inspire beekeepers to write!

http://www.beesource.com/resources/...ng/the-voice-of-god-in-the-voice-of-the-bees/


----------



## Blaster (Mar 30, 2012)

The weak(hive) shall inherit the earth.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

nice thread. i am reminded of the parable of the talents and how the servants who made increase were praised for being good stewards with what they were given.

in the short time that i have kept bees, it is apparent to me that some colonies are better stewards of what they are given to work with. i wouldn't anthropomorphize and say it is because some colonies are lazy or 'wicked', but for whatever reason some just fail to get the job done relative to their cohorts all things being equal. 

i chalk it up to mostly genetics.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Nature has a funny way of abiding by some of the most basic and important truths doesn't it?


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I think MP has at least 12 disciples...


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I have to say it:

Now if only PEOPLE were managed that way.....Just sayin


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I've seen MP working in his garden - I think he was hoeing not sowing but my memory may be faulty. And his disciples "get" to stay in nifty trailers too! Now his bees on the other hand, they get the royal treatment, and deservedly so.


----------



## linn (Nov 19, 2010)

I remember reading in the Bible that the Lord Jesus Christ fed honeycomb to his disciples and cooked fish for his disciples. Was this after He died on the cross for our sins? I think He made this meal before He ascended up to the heaven. I know He fed honeycomb and fish to his disciples.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Barry said:


> Sure, go ahead. Just make sure you include a P.S. at the end . . . "I know I'm completely taking the Scripture out of context. It's just for fun... "
> 
> They might start looking for another pastor as well!


No comment.


----------



## linn (Nov 19, 2010)

Well, it was the disciples that gave the Lord Jesus Christ a piece of broiled fish and honeycomb. This was after He died on the cross but before He ascended into heaven, 24th chapter of Luke.


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Good Bible lesson Pastor. I had to go back and read Matthew 13 again. I have also watched and read Michael Palmer but I would never have made the comparison.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

JMoore said:


> P.S. I know I'm completely taking the Scripture out of context. It's just for fun...


No problem. Micheal Palmer forgives you; for you know not what you do.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Daniel Y said:


> And Pastor, I am not at all so sure how miss applied you have that scripture. I find most of God's laws are woven in the fabric of his creation.


Very well said. :thumbsup:


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

linn said:


> This was after He died on the cross but before He ascended into heaven, 24th chapter of Luke.


Thanks for sharing this. I will read Luke chapters 12 and 24 tonight.

Shane


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

In a ABJ article I have around here somwhere, it showed how the ancient israelites kept their bees in clay pottery "big skep looking" type things much further ahead of the english skep system that later developed.

Honey was/is a big deal.....especially when you have little to no other sweeteners.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

The Promised Land (Canaan) "flowed with milk and honey" Exodus 3:8,17. 
In the book of Judges 14:8-9, Samson finds a swarm of bees in a lion carcass and eats honey from the comb. In Leviticus 2:11 honey was unacceptable as a gift to The Lord in the form of a sacrifice (contained yeast). In 2 Chronicles 31:5, honey was part of tithing. In Psalms 19:10, God's words are sweeter than honey. Proverbs 24:13 says to eat honey an that it is sweet to your taste, and then compares it to wisdom. Proverbs 16:24 (one I need to work on in particular) says that pleasant words are like honey, sweet to the soul and healing to the bones. Proverbs then makes the comparison between a prostitute's words and honey in 5:3. In Isaiah 7:15, a prediction is made of Immanuel eating sour milk and honey in order to reject evil and choose what is right. 
That makes a total of 9 times that honey is mentioned in Scripture. Most of which are positive and interesting references. Pretty neat. I learned something!


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

This actually makes sense,


----------



## JMoore (May 30, 2013)

Daniel Y said:


> And Pastor, I am not at all so sure how miss applied you have that scripture. I find most of God's laws are woven in the fabric of his creation.


This is definitely true. Both Rev. Langstroth and A.I. Root spoke about the parallels of the beehive and our spiritual life. In Root's ABC book, he has a section on "Beekeeping and Preaching the Gospel." 

I've used beekeeping analogies in my sermons a few times and can physically sense my wife rolling her eyes every time. Lol. But people love it! Being able to show physical examples of spiritual truths helps people understand ideas better. 

For me, the quiet and observant work of beekeeping is a welcomed companion in my spiritual life. It demands contemplation, listening, and a "3rd eye" sensing of what the bees are doing. All are great spiritual disciplines.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

> For me, the quiet and observant work of beekeeping is a welcomed companion in my spiritual life. It demands contemplation, listening, and a "3rd eye" sensing of what the bees are doing. All are great spiritual disciplines.


Can't get enough of it!


----------



## JMoore (May 30, 2013)

squarepeg said:


> nice thread. i am reminded of the parable of the talents and how the servants who made increase were praised for being good stewards with what they were given.


Yes! This is the better example of the idea. Matthew 25:14-30. Not only were they praised, but the master (beekeeper) took what the servant with 1 talent had squandered and gave it to the servant with the most. 

Great things to ponder...


----------



## JMoore (May 30, 2013)

HarryVanderpool said:


> No problem. Micheal Palmer forgives you; for you know not what you do.


Haha! Now I'll be able to sleep tonight...


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

> I think he was hoeing not sowing


sowing is only the beginning of reaping a harvest. There is also the hoeing and the fertilizing, and the pruning.

There is the sawing and nailing and gluing of equipment. There is getting bees into the equipment. There is the checking and the feeding and and the supering. Then, if we did everything right, there is a harvest of honey.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Wwmpd


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

----------Splitting----------
New International Version
Mark 6 verse 41-The Bible

Taking the five loaves and the two fish and looking up to heaven, he gave thanks and broke the loaves. Then he gave them to his disciples(12) to distribute to the people. He also divided the two fish among them all.

--split to 12 and fed 5000 people plus---

==McBee7==


----------



## cristianNiculae (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi all,

In my country there is a general consensus that beekeeping and faith goes hand in hand, that beekeepers are people that have faith in God.

God bless you.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

jim lyon said:


> Wwmpd


 :lpfriceless. Eh, Michael?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Andrew Dewey said:


> :lpfriceless. Eh, Michael?


I guess so, but I can't interpret what Jim says. 

All I can say is it must be winter and the snow is getting deep...


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

What Would Michael Palmer Do (WWMPD).

It is a reference to "WWJCD", What Would Jesus Christ Do


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol, I guess whatever makes you remember that it is not worth it to pour all the resources into the weaklings


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

JC it's like I turned on the tv and it was on the 700 club time to change the channel.:s


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Jesus also said to eat honey! 
>My son, eat honey, for it is good, and the drippings of the honeycomb are sweet to your taste.
Proverbs 24:13 

That would be Solomon... a bit before Jesus.


----------



## lylmik (Feb 12, 2013)

cristianNiculae said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In my country there is a general consensus that beekeeping and faith goes hand in hand, that beekeepers are people that have faith in God.
> 
> God bless you.


Are there any atheists left in the USA? Or are you all not allowed to poke your heads up! Just teasing people, each to their own.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

The OP's main focus was on beekeeping and MP, with a reference to scripture. I don't want to see the focus of the discussion turning into religion. Thanks.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I guess now we'll all refer to MP as "Brother Michael".


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Monte Python already commented on this (they changed the name from "Mike" to "Brian" so they didn't have to pay royalties):

"He is _not_ the Messiah...he is a very naughty boy!"

deknow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af9EHtQMMc4 (there is a bit of nudity on this clip)


----------



## lylmik (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, Ok, but I thought since there was a reference to 'scripture' it kind of was about religion also. Just sounds strange to my UK ears, beeks quoting scripture on a beekeeping forum, with reference to a respected beekeeper such as MP.


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

JMoore said:


> ...taking the Scripture out of context. It's just for fun...


..


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

lylmik said:


> Are there any atheists left in the USA? Or are you all not allowed to poke your heads up! Just teasing people, each to their own.


Some things are not worth commenting on. What is there to gain? To each their own.


----------



## CMoore (Feb 1, 2013)

jim lyon said:


> Wwmpd


I do often find myself asking that.

Perhaps you all are on to something...


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

And might I add; Never give up for when you give up you are "WHOOPED"


----------



## Blocker (Dec 29, 2013)

longtom said:


> Are Michael Palmer's teachings/methods written down somewhere? I have watched some videos, but they don't stick with me until I read them or apply them and mid-winter is no time to apply them.


i asked him at the Better Bee seminar last year when he was going to write a book....................................and I'm asking again Michael.............


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Blocker said:


> i asked him at the Better Bee seminar last year when he was going to write a book....................................and I'm asking again Michael.............


Somewhere on BS he answered that question it went something like this: Maybe next year .... if the creek don't rise. That was a couple of years ago.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm workin' on it already.


----------



## Blocker (Dec 29, 2013)

patiently waiting...............just hurry up though........please


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

cristianNiculae said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In my country there is a general consensus that beekeeping and faith goes hand in hand, that beekeepers are people that have faith in God.
> 
> God bless you.


I find it offensive that it's said that I can't be a beekeeper because I don't share these beliefs.
Colino


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

MP is waiting for the holy ghost writer.:lpf:


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...but we can prove MP is the Messiah.....I've seen it on Beesource....he has the power to both "walk on Walter!" and to "turn Walter in whine".

deknow


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Monte Python already commented on this...
>I guess now we'll all refer to MP as "Brother Michael"

"MP"? "Monte Python"? "MP"? "Michael Palmer"? Coincidence?


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Maybe it should have been said in reverse...........that Michael Palmer agrees with Jesus!  


p.s. For some reason I can't add the smilies to my posts....Barry?


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Likely the "Monte Python" acronym seemed a better fit than the "Brother Michael" one.

If we search his honey house and find a dead parrot (even if he claims it is 'just sleeping'), then we know he is, in fact, Monte Python.

If instead we find a stash of 'My Little Pony" paraphanalia (MLP), then we have a Bronie to torment!

deknow (who didn't know the term 'Bronie' until last week...look up the documentary on Netflix)


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Correction: honey is mentioned 56 times in the Bible and honeycomb is mentioned 9 times. The difference between an index and a good concordance.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...I thought the general consensus was that much of the 'honey' referred to in the bible was not honey from bees, but some kind of date jam.
deknow


----------



## JMoore (May 30, 2013)

deknow said:


> ...I thought the general consensus was that much of the 'honey' referred to in the bible was not honey from bees, but some kind of date jam.
> deknow


I don't know for sure. But in Judges 14, is says Sampson found a swarm of bees in the carcass of a dead lion and he scraped out the honey and ate it. 

Didn't back in the Middle Ages, people found bee swarms in hanged carcasses of oxen and they thought that the bees actually came from the dead animal? Thought I read this in an old beekeeping book. Or maybe I dreamt it. 

It makes me curious if anyone has ever found a swarm in carcass before? I never would think that bees would do that.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

The Hebrew word for honey is _deb-ash'_ meaning the literal honey or honeycomb. It seems to be the word consistently used throughout the Old Testament, which I then take as literally meaning honey (as in honey from bees). The word also can be translated into Greek meaning the same. Source: Strong's Expanded Exhaustive Concordance of the Bible.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Even their Hairstyles are the same!! :lookout:


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

This is exactly what the volume you are citing from isn't good for. Look for something that offers actual translation and not just an index of words.....you simply can't assume that words from ancient greek, aramaic,hebrew, or any language are able to be translated 1:1 into modern english.

I think you will find that most (if not all) scholars that have looked into this have concluded that much if not most references to honey in the bible are to some form of dates...some are to bee honey.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strong's_Concordance


> Since Strong's Concordance identifies the original words in Hebrew and Greek, Strong's numbers are sometimes misinterpreted by those without adequate training to change the Bible from its accurate meaning simply by taking the words out of cultural context. The use of Strong's numbers does not consider figures of speech, metaphors, idioms, common phrases, cultural references, references to historical events, or alternate meanings used by those of the time period to express their thoughts in their own language at the time. As such, professionals and amateurs alike must consult a number of contextual tools to reconstruct these cultural backgrounds. Many scholarly Greek and Hebrew Lexicons (e.g., Brown-Driver-Briggs Hebrew Lexicon, Thayer's Greek Dictionary, and Vine's Bible Dictionary) also use Strong's numbers for cross-referencing, encouraging hermeneutical approaches to study.





TalonRedding said:


> The Hebrew word for honey is _deb-ash'_ meaning the literal honey or honeycomb. It seems to be the word consistently used throughout the Old Testament, which I then take as literally meaning honey (as in honey from bees). The word also can be translated into Greek meaning the same. Source: Strong's Expanded Exhaustive Concordance of the Bible.


----------



## norton (Mar 19, 2005)

Well I am fluent in modern Greek and have a fair knowledge of ancient Greek - I'm lost with this discussion.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Ha! I remember a Rabbi telling me that he went on sabatical to Israel...a reform Rabbi...not a congregation that is speaking hebrew conversationally.

He went to the butcher and used his hebrew (which is mostly biblical hebrew, not the modern version) and asked for a chicken breast. Everyone in the shop was laughing at him...he had asked for a chicken with a human breast.

deknow


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Once, when I was making flutes for a living, I went to a trade show in Germany. Another flutemaker I knew from the states (who had a German girlfriend and has since moved there) was also there and was flutent told me that some friends in Boston had asked him to pick up some books for them when he was in Germany (specific books from a specific place). When he went to pick up the books, the people were speaking in the language the books were written in...yiddish. Amazingly, he could pretty much understand what they were saying, and they could pretty much understand his german.

That evening in his hotel room, he thought he would see if he could also read the language...he opened the books and realized that this language that he could almost speak and almost understand was written in hebrew characters rather than the european german that he was expecting.

deknow


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Hebrew words for honey in the bible:
Nopeth -- dripping honeycomb
Debash -- sticky or gummy (like honey)
Tsuph -- honeycomb exuding honey
ya'ar -- honeycomb in a tree or perhaps thick brush

Hebrew word for date:
esphar -- date cake

Greek word for honey:
Meli -- honey
Greek workd for honeycomb:
kerion -- wax cell

Bible references for honey or honeycomb:

Genesis 43:11
And their father Israel said unto them, If it must be so now, do this; take of the best fruits in the land in your vessels, and carry down the man a present, a little balm, and a little honey, spices, and myrrh, nuts, and almonds: 

Exodus 3:8
And I am come down to deliver them out of the hand of the Egyptians, and to bring them up out of that land unto a good land and a large, unto a land flowing with milk and honey; unto the place of the Canaanites, and the Hittites, and the Amorites, and the Perizzites, and the Hivites, and the Jebusites. 

Exodus 3:17
And I have said, I will bring you up out of the affliction of Egypt unto the land of the Canaanites, and the Hittites, and the Amorites, and the Perizzites, and the Hivites, and the Jebusites, unto a land flowing with milk and honey. 

Exodus 13:5
And it shall be when the LORD shall bring thee into the land of the Canaanites, and the Hittites, and the Amorites, and the Hivites, and the Jebusites, which he sware unto thy fathers to give thee, a land flowing with milk and honey, that thou shalt keep this service in this month. 

Exodus 16:31
And the house of Israel called the name thereof Manna: and it was like coriander seed, white; and the taste of it was like wafers made with honey. 

Exodus 33:3
Unto a land flowing with milk and honey: for I will not go up in the midst of thee; for thou art a stiffnecked people: lest I consume thee in the way. 

Leviticus 2:11
No meat offering, which ye shall bring unto the LORD, shall be made with leaven: for ye shall burn no leaven, nor any honey, in any offering of the LORD made by fire. 

Leviticus 20:24
But I have said unto you, Ye shall inherit their land, and I will give it unto you to possess it, a land that floweth with milk and honey: I am the LORD your God, which have separated you from other people. 

Numbers 13:27
And they told him, and said, We came unto the land whither thou sentest us, and surely it floweth with milk and honey; and this is the fruit of it. 

Numbers 14:8
If the LORD delight in us, then he will bring us into this land, and give it us; a land which floweth with milk and honey. 

Numbers 16:13
Is it a small thing that thou hast brought us up out of a land that floweth with milk and honey, to kill us in the wilderness, except thou make thyself altogether a prince over us? 

Numbers 16:14
Moreover thou hast not brought us into a land that floweth with milk and honey, or given us inheritance of fields and vineyards: wilt thou put out the eyes of these men? we will not come up. 

Deuteronomy 6:3
Hear therefore, O Israel, and observe to do it; that it may be well with thee, and that ye may increase mightily, as the LORD God of thy fathers hath promised thee, in the land that floweth with milk and honey. 

Deuteronomy 8:8
A land of wheat, and barley, and vines, and fig trees, and pomegranates; a land of oil olive, and honey; 

Deuteronomy 11:9
And that ye may prolong your days in the land, which the LORD sware unto your fathers to give unto them and to their seed, a land that floweth with milk and honey. 

Deuteronomy 26:9
And he hath brought us into this place, and hath given us this land, even a land that floweth with milk and honey. 

Deuteronomy 26:15
Look down from thy holy habitation, from heaven, and bless thy people Israel, and the land which thou hast given us, as thou swarest unto our fathers, a land that floweth with milk and honey. 

Deuteronomy 27:3
And thou shalt write upon them all the words of this law, when thou art passed over, that thou mayest go in unto the land which the LORD thy God giveth thee, a land that floweth with milk and honey; as the LORD God of thy fathers hath promised thee. 

Deuteronomy 31:20
For when I shall have brought them into the land which I sware unto their fathers, that floweth with milk and honey; and they shall have eaten and filled themselves, and waxen fat; then will they turn unto other gods, and serve them, and provoke me, and break my covenant. 

Deuteronomy 32:13
He made him ride on the high places of the earth, that he might eat the increase of the fields; and he made him to suck honey out of the rock, and oil out of the flinty rock; 

Joshua 5:6
For the children of Israel walked forty years in the wilderness, till all the people that were men of war, which came out of Egypt, were consumed, because they obeyed not the voice of the LORD: unto whom the LORD sware that he would not shew them the land, which the LORD sware unto their fathers that he would give us, a land that floweth with milk and honey. 

Judges 14:8
And after a time he returned to take her, and he turned aside to see the carcase of the lion: and, behold, there was a swarm of bees and honey in the carcase of the lion. 

Judges 14:9
And he took thereof in his hands, and went on eating, and came to his father and mother, and he gave them, and they did eat: but he told not them that he had taken the honey out of the carcase of the lion. 

Judges 14:18
And the men of the city said unto him on the seventh day before the sun went down, What is sweeter than honey? and what is stronger than a lion? And he said unto them, If ye had not plowed with my heifer, ye had not found out my riddle. 

1 Samuel 14:25
And all they of the land came to a wood; and there was honey upon the ground. 

1 Samuel 14:26
And when the people were come into the wood, behold, the honey dropped; but no man put his hand to his mouth: for the people feared the oath. 

1 Samuel 14:27
But Jonathan heard not when his father charged the people with the oath: wherefore he put forth the end of the rod that was in his hand, and dipped it in an honeycomb, and put his hand to his mouth; and his eyes were enlightened. 

1 Samuel 14:29
Then said Jonathan, My father hath troubled the land: see, I pray you, how mine eyes have been enlightened, because I tasted a little of this honey. 

1 Samuel 14:43
Then Saul said to Jonathan, Tell me what thou hast done. And Jonathan told him, and said, I did but taste a little honey with the end of the rod that was in mine hand, and, lo, I must die. 

2 Samuel 17:29
And honey, and butter, and sheep, and cheese of kine, for David, and for the people that were with him, to eat: for they said, The people is hungry, and weary, and thirsty, in the wilderness. 

1 Kings 14:3
And take with thee ten loaves, and cracknels, and a cruse of honey, and go to him: he shall tell thee what shall become of the child. 

2 Kings 18:32
Until I come and take you away to a land like your own land, a land of corn and wine, a land of bread and vineyards, a land of oil olive and of honey, that ye may live, and not die: and hearken not unto Hezekiah, when he persuadeth you, saying, The LORD will deliver us. 

2 Chronicles 31:5
And as soon as the commandment came abroad, the children of Israel brought in abundance the firstfruits of corn, wine, and oil, and honey, and of all the increase of the field; and the tithe of all things brought they in abundantly. 

Job 20:17
He shall not see the rivers, the floods, the brooks of honey and butter. 

Psalms 19:10
More to be desired are they than gold, yea, than much fine gold: sweeter also than honey and the honeycomb. 

Psalms 81:16
He should have fed them also with the finest of the wheat: and with honey out of the rock should I have satisfied thee. 

Psalms 119:103
How sweet are thy words unto my taste! yea, sweeter than honey to my mouth! 

Proverbs 5:3
For the lips of a strange woman drop as an honeycomb, and her mouth is smoother than oil: 

Proverbs 16:24
Pleasant words are as an honeycomb, sweet to the soul, and health to the bones. 

Proverbs 24:13
My son, eat thou honey, because it is good; and the honeycomb, which is sweet to thy taste: 

Proverbs 25:16
Hast thou found honey? eat so much as is sufficient for thee, lest thou be filled therewith, and vomit it. 

Proverbs 25:27
It is not good to eat much honey: so for men to search their own glory is not glory. 

Proverbs 27:7
The full soul loatheth an honeycomb; but to the hungry soul every bitter thing is sweet. 

Song of Solomon 4:11
Thy lips, O my spouse, drop as the honeycomb: honey and milk are under thy tongue; and the smell of thy garments is like the smell of Lebanon. 

Song of Solomon 5:1
I am come into my garden, my sister, my spouse: I have gathered my myrrh with my spice; I have eaten my honeycomb with my honey; I have drunk my wine with my milk: eat, O friends; drink, yea, drink abundantly, O beloved. 

Isaiah 7:15
Butter and honey shall he eat, that he may know to refuse the evil, and choose the good. 

Isaiah 7:22
And it shall come to pass, for the abundance of milk that they shall give he shall eat butter: for butter and honey shall every one eat that is left in the land. 

Jeremiah 11:5
That I may perform the oath which I have sworn unto your fathers, to give them a land flowing with milk and honey, as it is this day. Then answered I, and said, So be it, O LORD. 

Jeremiah 32:22
And hast given them this land, which thou didst swear to their fathers to give them, a land flowing with milk and honey; 

Jeremiah 41:8
But ten men were found among them that said unto Ishmael, Slay us not: for we have treasures in the field, of wheat, and of barley, and of oil, and of honey. So he forbare, and slew them not among their brethren. 

Ezekiel 3:3
And he said unto me, Son of man, cause thy belly to eat, and fill thy bowels with this roll that I give thee. Then did I eat it; and it was in my mouth as honey for sweetness. 

Ezekiel 16:13
Thus wast thou decked with gold and silver; and thy raiment was of fine linen, and silk, and broidered work; thou didst eat fine flour, and honey, and oil: and thou wast exceeding beautiful, and thou didst prosper into a kingdom. 

Ezekiel 16:19
My meat also which I gave thee, fine flour, and oil, and honey, wherewith I fed thee, thou hast even set it before them for a sweet savour: and thus it was, saith the Lord GOD. 

Ezekiel 20:6
In the day that I lifted up mine hand unto them, to bring them forth of the land of Egypt into a land that I had espied for them, flowing with milk and honey, which is the glory of all lands: 

Ezekiel 20:15
Yet also I lifted up my hand unto them in the wilderness, that I would not bring them into the land which I had given them, flowing with milk and honey, which is the glory of all lands; 

Ezekiel 27:17
Judah, and the land of Israel, they were thy merchants: they traded in thy market wheat of Minnith, and Pannag, and honey, and oil, and balm. 

Matthew 3:4
And the same John had his raiment of camel's hair, and a leathern girdle about his loins; and his meat was locusts and wild honey. 

Mark 1:6
And John was clothed with camel's hair, and with a girdle of a skin about his loins; and he did eat locusts and wild honey; 

Luke 24:42
And they gave him a piece of a broiled fish, and of an honeycomb. 

Revelation 10:9
And I went unto the angel, and said unto him, Give me the little book. And he said unto me, Take it, and eat it up; and it shall make thy belly bitter, but it shall be in thy mouth sweet as honey. 

Revelation 10:10
And I took the little book out of the angel's hand, and ate it up; and it was in my mouth sweet as honey: and as soon as I had eaten it, my belly was bitter.

That's 61 references.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

> This is exactly what the volume you are citing from isn't good for. Look for something that offers actual translation and not just an index of words.....you simply can't assume that words from ancient greek, aramaic,hebrew, or any language are able to be translated 1:1 into modern english.


I put it too simplistically obviously. And no, you cannot translate any language 1:1 into English. Yes, there is a date honey/jam that you stated, and I did not know this until I did some further research after I made the previous post. 
I jumped the gun. I also found exactly what Michael Bush shared with us after the fact concerning the various Hebrew words for honey. This has actually turned into an interesting thread and I have learned something new. 
Btw.... I just got the concordance for Christmas. I'm learning the ins and outs of it. I'm sorry you all became my guinea pigs. :lookout: thanks for the intricacies and corrections.


----------

